# Chattanooga



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any derby callbacks or word on the open? 

Heard the 1st and 2nd in the derby was a combined double/double that was tough on some of the dogs.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

The Open judges have set up a nice test with water and a plowed field as some of their terrain. Most of the dogs are not doing it. 

Derby has done at least two series. Word is they are pretty tough too! Second test I think is an inverted mark.

John


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brent McDowell said:


> Any derby callbacks or word on the open?
> 
> Heard the 1st and 2nd in the derby was a combined double/double that was tough on some of the dogs.


Hear anything about Rex?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Boy, this trial is lacking reporters !!!haha


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Hear anything about Rex?


I heard he finished, but that's about it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good going Rex.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any word or call backs for the Q


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Brent McDowell said:


> I heard he finished, but that's about it.


How about now?!?!?


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Derby Placements
1) 11 Schmidt/Moody
2) 12 Beaucat/Griffith
3) 16 Rex/Harp 
4) 18 Chief/Lane
RJ) 21 Deacon/Arthur
J) 5 Kicker/Arthur
J) 7 Cisco/Luttrell
J) 8 Flash/Fogg
J) 14 Sailor/Arthur
J) 15 Jack/Moody
J) 19 Daisy/Moody
J) 22 Jazz/Moore

Qualifying Placements
1) 9 Belle/Arthur
2) 6 Georgia/Phifer
3)15 Blu/Arthur
4)12 Smoke/Wilcox
RJ) 2 Farmer/Moody
J) 14 Flash/Fogg


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Brent McDowell and Rex on derby 3rd.

Big congrats to Charlie Moody and Schmidt on derby WIN. Another Sue and Duke puppy doing well.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Hugh and Sandhill on the win and third with litter mates. We appreciate all of your hard work.
Bruce & Betty


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

L Magee said:


> Big congrats to Charlie Moody and Schmidt on derby WIN. Another Sue and Duke puppy doing well.


Those pups are looking and running great this fall! Good to see Duke throwing some talented pups.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any word on the Am or Open?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats to Bobby Lane. First in the Open and second in the Am. FC AFC Ali.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Whooohooo Wayda go Bobby.We are very happy for you and Ali.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I talked to Bobby as he was driving home and was so proud for him. Ali has his FC/AFC before his 4th birthday and is qualified for both Nationals. This is his 2nd trip to the Am Nationals!! I am such a proud grandmother!!! I think I will go and scratch Raven's ears and let her know what a good job her boy is doing. Shouts to you Bobby!! Way to go with Valerie there to see it all. It just does not get much better than a 1st in the Open, 2nd in the Am with Ali and a 4th in the Derby with your Derby dog.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

congrats to David McMahon and Mattie for her Amateur 1st!!!!!! David hasn't run trials long, but he's sure stepping up to the plate! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy! WHOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats David i know how much it means to you..... Very nice ,,u can also cook a good burger ... lol


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Georgia and Bubba, the Halls, and Flash Fogg-Moore!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results posted on Entry Express.

k g


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

K G said:


> Results posted on Entry Express.
> 
> k g


Wow, k g, you really outdid yourself with this one. Thank you for all your effort!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Good going Smoke and Dennis with the Qual 4th
dk


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Flash, Lanier and Gayle!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Wow, k g, you really outdid yourself with this one. Thank you for all your effort!


Thanks, Mel...it was a group effort, albeit a small group, but a group nonetheless. You can always tell, as Dr. Ed said, who's in it for the long haul: if you're still there after the last dog has run on Fri., Sat., and Sun., sorting out ducks and putting up gear, then there's your core group. We did pick up a couple of new folks that fit that description and we were happy to have their help.

Huge kudos go to Carter Hughes and Trip Smith who helped find and acquire the grounds. We got several compliments on the places the tests were held and everyone cooperated to keep our impact to a minimum. We appreciate that since there may come a time that we have to ask to use these grounds again. Stay tuned: the AKC Corresponding Date calendar has our fall trial dates for 2011 as 10/7-9/10, and TWRA has a deer hunt schedule at the Hiwassee Refuge (our grounds) that same weekend....

And the hits just keep on coming.....but thanks again!

k g


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2010)

KG, Carter, Trip, the judges, marshals, land owners, and too many others to mention,I would like to express my personal appreciation for giving up their weekend and land for this trial. Good tests, good judges and good weather a hard combination to beat.Bobby


----------

